# UBM Scooter Rebuild (aka Baymaster)



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

Well, could not leave it alone, boat was seaworthy but with Winter here, I decided to get it redone. Hull is a 1983 UBM (Baymaster) 15 foot scooter with a 60 hp Evinrude 3 cylinder. Plan is to strip it all down to the shell and redo the stringers (Foam Filled) and transom. Completly respray gelcoat(new color hull???), deck (color???), raise console only, and add platform on the bow. Here is what is done. Let me know what you think?

-J-


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

looks good keep the pictures coming.:brew2:


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Good luck! A seafoam green would look sweet!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Cool... I love following these threads.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Sweet! Cover up that engine the glass dust is going in it!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Looking Good!


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Transom*

Transom is done. Began fitting and glassing the floor, and hopefully this weekend the floor will be going on.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

how's any water gonna drain from in between the stringer compartments?


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Drain*

The hull drains were in the middle, and those were plugged. They will be moved to the inside corners of the rear to make room for step-N-trim tabs. 
Hope this answers your question.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> how's any water gonna drain from in between the stringer compartments?


Dont Mean To High Jack

U would be amazed at how many boat builders do stringers were the water wont get out if it gets in they tab the stringers down front to back side to side on the bulkheads and done! I have cut open many boats and guess what u find a lake under your floor. The Carver Im in right now has 2x6 in sections cut out of each stringer x6 and glassed up so it wont get wet so any water gos right to the bilge. 
Looks good!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Geo,
Hope you don't mind a few questions, but since we're working on the same boat.....
How wide is that console that you have on yours? Looks like Para and I have the same factory one which is wider than heck. Measured mine last night (it made it home but the boat stayed in Rockport) and it's something like 36" wide. 
What made you remove the foam filled stringers that ran across the boat and replace them with just the 1X12(?)'s?
Also, was your transom weak, or are you just trying to make everything look uniform? On mine transom appears plenty strong, just the wood flooring that's underneath it is in bad shape.
The front box looks awesome! Do you mind sharing the dimensions on that as I want to build the same one.
Thanks and all the best,
RF


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Floor is in and glassed*

Will be filling in and sanding hull tomorrow.


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*A few more.*

More pix.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks good, was your rigging pipe able to sit on top of the stringer? I'm guessing since your floor sits higher than mine it would allow that....


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Looking really good so far...


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Filling and Sanding*

The progress continues, fill then sand, sand, sand.....wet sand........wet sand and wet sand. Getting it ready for the gelcoat.


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Hull gelcoated*

Finally sanding is over and waxing is done on the hull. Decided to go with white hull and light gray deck with white webbing. Raised the console about 10 inches.


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Getting closer......*

Just a few spots that need touching up and should be getting ready for rigging.


----------



## talkshow (Aug 11, 2006)

Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

that is a great looking sled!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow, that came out great


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Finally home*

Finally got the scooter home and will begin rigging.


----------



## geoquest (Sep 25, 2004)

*Slow Progress*

Cushions and cooler are done, waiting for cables and wiring to come in. Progress continues....
(Trailer is for sale)


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2019)

*A little help*

Iâ€™ve got a ubm scooter here at home, the deck was rotten so I started cutting it up and wanted to redeck but I wanted to ask how you got the deck off yours. Skill saw? Saws-all? Having trouble getting the sides clean


----------

